# Seattle Mini-HERF



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@tacket, @Bigjohn, @SecretAsianMan, @Humphreys Ghost,
Mini herf in Seattle location is to be determined, but 4 May 2019 is the proposed date.
I will bring a tupper of cigars, so bring your party hats and lets smoke some cigars.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I am in!! Who else in the area? This will be epic!!


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

I’ve got a bunch of travel in May (weddings and bachelor parties) and currently supposed to be in Vancouver that weekend. But keep me in the loop and I’ll try to make it out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Hey guys. I got an opportunity to fly down to Texas first weekend in May to honor wounded veterans, true war heroes. I had to jump on it. I will be helping with a large event that gets wounded soldiers together for a weekend of fun, BBQ, and four wheeling. It looks like a couple guys out of our small group are questionable on timing as well so hope we can come up with a different set of dates. I don’t usually back out of things but this is important.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Bigjohn said:


> Hey guys. I got an opportunity to fly down to Texas first weekend in May to honor wounded veterans, true war heroes. I had to jump on it. I will be helping with a large event that gets wounded soldiers together for a weekend of fun, BBQ, and four wheeling. It looks like a couple guys out of our small group are questionable on timing as well so hope we can come up with a different set of dates. I don't usually back out of things but this is important.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a problem being a service connected vet mysellf I understand.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Hmmm, maybe we ought to look out into the summer when the weather gets a bit better, maybe rent ourselves a hot tub boat (aka Hot Tug -- I know, I know, bad choice of brand name!) and cruise around Lake Union.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Unless those girls are included, I'm not getting in a hot tub with y'all.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Unless those girls are included, I'm not getting in a hot tub with y'all.


Nothing like sitting in a nice warm "bacteria soup". Yunz can bond over your newest infections for months after the herf.


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Unless those girls are included, I'm not getting in a hot tub with y'all.


Ok fair point, that would be a bit of a sausage fest.


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

But I was looking forward to explaining to my wife that I was gonna meet some guys from the internet for a hot tug.

TBH that hot tub boat does look like fun though.

I am pretty much busy for all weekends in May (and June) so I'm probably out, but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

We can look at August

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

We should definitely find a way to get together. I know schedules can be tough, especially with everyone playing in the summer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Bigjohn said:


> We should definitely find a way to get together. I know schedules can be tough, especially with everyone playing in the summer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you aware of what your getting yourself into? :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Are you aware of what your getting yourself into? :vs_laugh:


I can hold my own 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I have to make a run to Seattle tomorrow overnighting someplace south of Seattle near Seatac.
Anyone want to have a Smoke?


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

kacey said:


> I have to make a run to Seattle tomorrow overnighting someplace south of Seattle near Seatac.
> 
> Anyone want to have a Smoke?


Supposed to rain tomorrow. Want to hit a casino in the evening?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

Keep us posted. I'm likely not able to peel away from newborn duties, but perhaps all the moons will line up correctly.


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone going to Cigar and Spirits Fest at Snoqualmie Casino next week? Never been and not sure if the $125 is worth it.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Barry12321 said:


> Anyone going to Cigar and Spirits Fest at Snoqualmie Casino next week? Never been and not sure if the $125 is worth it.


Meh, I have been to a few of these casino cigar events and never found the entry fee to equal the goods received. Usually receive a handful of Altadis and / or General cigars that are not my cup of tea, and a cheapo cutter and lighter, but your mileage may very. They can be fun times though depending on who you meet, one event I went to me and my buddies got in good with the Laphroaig guy and drank more then our entry fee in amazing single-malt. Usually though I come away wishing I had just spent the entry fee on a box of something I like.


----------



## Nstoltzner (Jul 19, 2019)

Did anything come of this? Planning on being that direction at Thanksgiving if the pass is forgiving.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Not yet. I think @kacey was trying to make it up here in October, not sure if that's happening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Unfortunately I did not make it up in Oct.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

kacey said:


> @tacket, @Bigjohn, @SecretAsianMan, @Humphreys Ghost,
> Mini herf in Seattle location is to be determined, but 4 May 2019 is the proposed date.
> I will bring a tupper of cigars, so bring your party hats and lets smoke some cigars.


+ @Barry12321

Can't remember who else is in the are. @kacey is coming up tomorrow, we are trying to get together for a smoke and a drink. @tacket is joining. Anyone up for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Damn, I am out of town. Otherwise I would have joined in a heartbeat. Enjoy guys, and hopefully we can do another one soon!


----------



## SecretAsianMan (Mar 2, 2019)

I am so sick I’ve barely gotten out of bed in the last week. Get your flu shots...


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

SecretAsianMan said:


> I am so sick I've barely gotten out of bed in the last week. Get your flu shots...


Get well soon brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry12321 (Aug 8, 2019)

Anyone up for a get together in mid to late Jan??


----------



## tacket (Oct 19, 2018)

BTW, Stogies n Hops ended up being a pretty awesome place for a herf. Great beer and heated, covered patio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I should be able to make it with ample notice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

